# Peaches and Sparking Wine



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

We have several peach trees that ripen late. So by now I've had my fill of cobblers,pies and what have you. A friend and I came up with this idea and ohhh is it nice. take 6 ripe peaches with 6 guests to go with the peaches. Chill 6 small plates, when ready for dessert, peal the peaches, pass them out along with the cold dishes  a salad fork and small knife and of course a glass of the sparkling wine Then the guests slice off a piece of peach  and dunk,dunk, dunk it  in the wine. yummy and brings smiles to the faces of your guests.
enjoy
kades


----------



## chopper (Sep 18, 2012)

When should we show up?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

chopper said:


> When should we show up?


Any time you want, I'm easy
kades


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 19, 2012)

Why dirty so many dishes? Just make Bellinis.

*Bellini recipe*

1 medium ripe peach, peeled and pureed 
4 to 6 oz Proseco

Pour peach puree into a large champagne flute and slowly add Proseco. Stir gently. Garnish with a peach slice.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 19, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Why dirty so many dishes? Just make Bellinis.
> 
> *Bellini recipe*
> 
> ...


I enjoy a Bellini especially at  Easter time. But you will have fun dunk,dunk,dunking this peach and wine as you gab and enjoy the company. 
thanks for the recipe.
kades


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds heavenly. I have a question about the Bellinis...why not pour the Proseco in with the peaches while you puree? Is there a reason for stirring the white wine in "gently"?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 19, 2012)

mollyanne said:


> Sounds heavenly. I have a question about the Bellinis...why not pour the Proseco in with the peaches while you puree? Is there a reason for stirring the white wine in "gently"?


 
Proseco is a sparkling wine, like champagne. If you run it through the blender you will lose all those beautiful bubbles, and you'll probably blow the top off the blender!


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh, okay, that makes perfect sense. After I posted the question, I thought about the term "bruising the wine", a term I vaguely stored in the recess of my mind. I didn't really know what that meant...so I looked it up and read that it's a myth...interesting.


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds like it would make some good Granita's.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 19, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> Sounds like it would make some good Granita's.


Would sparkling wine work  or should it be just a nice sweet  white wine? But yes that sounds nice.
kades


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes sparkling wine would be just fine. Eather way , add sugar.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 21, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> Yes sparkling wine would be just fine. Eather way , add sugar.


How about sugar sub?
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds lovely Kades 



kadesma said:


> We have several peach trees that ripen late. So by now I've had my fill of cobblers,pies and what have you. A friend and I came up with this idea and ohhh is it nice. take 6 ripe peaches with 6 guests to go with the peaches. Chill 6 small plates, when ready for dessert, peal the peaches, pass them out along with the cold dishes  a salad fork and small knife and of course a glass of the sparkling wine Then the guests slice off a piece of peach  and dunk,dunk, dunk it  in the wine. yummy and brings smiles to the faces of your guests.
> enjoy
> kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds lovely Kades


 Thank you Kylie, you're a sweetheart.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------

